# Need an update!



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Alright dammit, someone on this forum has to have been offshore in the last month. Let’s hear a report!


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Waiting on the water to get right or at least cool down to low 80s but dang I’m itching!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Went exactly a month ago fished ozark area and a little south of there nice pocket of blueish green water one knock down on a blue and white islander with a ballyhoo on the long rigger. I know the information is no longer really any good but you asked haha


----------



## antricc (Oct 1, 2018)

three of us went to the west out of orange beach Friday. blackfin busting near ram powell and yellow busting on surface. tried everything in the bag to get the YFT up. lost a yellow there after hooking one up. later near the drill ships plenty of blackfin and a yellow. got sharky and rough we left. rough seas and bad water keeping us in close most of the time this year


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

When reports are quiet, you know the fishing is good. Hell, weather is going to suck for the next 10 days so....

Yes its fishy, been on the yellowfin twice in the last two weeks. Some marlin too. Dont wait for reports or the water to get right, this time of year it doesnt matter, just go.


----------



## Flounder.Pounder (Aug 8, 2013)

Caught a few blackfin at the edge trolling about a week go.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Caught a buzz last Sunday trying to get out but had to turn and come back in.


----------



## FTLA (May 2, 2012)

Headed out on a solo trip to the elbow last Friday. Came across a small rip just passed the edge. Was nice and flat out there all day. Everyone must of checked the charts for that clean water that popped up due to the number of boats. Caught alittle golden and this nice guy here. Did not have any fishing spots out that way, just drove over the drop and threw her in neutral. All 600-700ft. I also learned 5lbs was no where near enough lead!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Damn nice yellow edge!!


----------

